# Catching Ferals; I'm excited!



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

So I got a call from one of the rescue leaders for our neighborhood/community. She saw 1 momma cat and 3 kittens down at the other side of the community and was wondering if I still had the cat trap for her to borrow. Unfortunately, I didn't.
We still talked though, and she gave me the address so I could go down and check them out. Turns out there are six of them, Momma, Daddy, and 4 babies. Luckily a kind man down there feeds them, so I left him a bag of food. Now we just have to figure out the best way to catch them since we know as soon as we catch one, the ones will become wary...
Fun stuff! 

Next time I go down, I'll take photos 
Most likely we will try to put the momma and babies up for adoption since they are friendly enough to be petted by the man.


----------



## zcb (Nov 11, 2010)

Good luck. We trapped Momma Cat and her 5 kittens plus a "friend" all in one fell swoop. Talk about luck. It's just so important for these little guys and gals to be neutered and checked out by a vet. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

How old do you think the kittens are? How socialized does the parent act? You might want to start investing in your own traps. Sounds like your going to get more calls like this one!


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

What size traps do you use?
I used to rent the raccoon size havahart trap from my local rental.


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

There's a meeting with the rescue lady from out complex, a lady who is experienced in TNR and somebody else. Unfortunately I can't go because I have work. :[

The kittens look to be around 10-11 weeks old. The mom is socialized enough to let the man pick him up for a few seconds, but she's wary of other people.

I don't have the money to buy a bunch of traps unforunetely, but we are borrowing some from the TNR lady.

The only thing I'm worried about is they are talking about how they are upset at the guy because he didn't take the cats to the vet before now because a neighbor said they think the momma cat has been around for 4+ years, but I think there is no point in coming on to him aggressively, because they are on HIS property.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Good for you! Ive only fostered 1 kitten in my life; a 6 month old one last year
I hope you catch them!


----------

